# العيــــــــــن الصناعيـــــــــــــــة ... المكفوفون يبصرون من جديد !!!



## حسنين علي موسى (2 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

إن البصر هو احد أنعم الله الكبرى على الإنسان والتي تتجلى فيها عظمة الخالق وقدرته ، والعين هى النافذة التى نرى العالم من خلالها، والتي تغنى بجمالها الشعراء والرسامون والمطربون وأبدعوا في وصفها ... و يتفق معظم الناس على أن الإبصار هو الحاسة الأهم من بين الحواس الخمس .... 
تُعَدّ العين بحق من أعجب الأعضاء وأدقها في جسم الإنسان وجميع الكائنات الحية ..... 
فهي قطعة هندسية عجيبة إلى حد لا يصدق من الممكن إعتبارها كآلة تصوير معقدة التركيب ولكنها في الوقت نفسه فائقة الدقة و الحساسية تتمتع بتكيف ذاتي لحظي ولا تحتاج من صاحبها إلا إلى عناية معتدلة لكي تؤمن خدمة جيدة ومتواصلة مدى الحياة .

يبلغ نصف قطر كرة العين نحو 2.5 سم , كما أنها تتألف من ثلاث طبقات أساسية مرتبة من الخارج نحو الداخل علي النحو الآتي: الصلبة Sclera و المشيمية Choroid و الشبكية; Retina.
1.	الصُلبة Sclera , و هي الطبقة الخارجية للعين و تتكون من نسيج ضام قوي غير شفاف لحماية العين , الصُلبة لا تمتص الضوء بل تعكسه و لهذا لونها أبيض. تلف الصُلبة معظم كرة العين إلا الجزء الأمامي الذي هو قرنية العين الشفافة. 
2.	المشيمية Choroid , و هي الطبقة التي تقع بين صُلبة العين و شبكية العين , و المشيمية تحتوي على شبكة غنية من الأوعية الدموية و وظيفتها الأساسية هي دعم شبكية العين و توفير الغذاء و الأوكسجين لها. المشيمية تغطي ثلثي كرة العين فقط الجزء الخلفي. 
3.	الشبكية Retina , و هي الطبقة الداخلية للعين و تغطي ثلثي كرة العين من الداخل الجزء الخلفي. الشبكية هي الطبقة التي تحتوي على المُستقبلات الضوئية Photoreceptors و المسؤولة عن البصر , حيث أنها تستقبل الضوء الواقع عليها و تحوله لإشارات كهربائية تنتقل عن طريق الألياف العصبية البصرية و التي تتجمع في القرص البصري Optic Disc أو الذي يُسمى كذلك بالبقعة العمياء (حيث أن القرص البصري لا يحتوي على مستقبلات ضوئية) لتكوين العصب البصري.و تحوي الشبكية على النُقرة Fovea و هي عبارة عن بقعة مقعرة في الشبكية تحتوي على كميات كبيرة من المُستقبلات الضوئية و تستخدمها العين للبصر الحاد , أي بأن العين تلتف ليقع الضوء على هذه البقعة. 

يملأ كرة العين الجسم الزجاجي Viterous Body و هو عبارة عن جسم هلامي شفاف يُحافظ على كرويتها.و يتصل من الأمام بالجسم الهدبي Ciliary Body و هو عبارة عن عضلات تتحكم في شكل عدسة العين بحيث إذا تقلصت يقل تحدب العدسة و إذا ارتخت يزيد تحدب العدسة و هذه العملية هي التي تُركز الضوء على الشبكية للإبصار على حسب بعد الجسم عن العين.
أمام عدسة العين تكون القزحية Iris و هي التي تُعطي العين لونها , و تتكون القزحية من عضلات دائرية و عضلات شعاعية و في الوسط الفتحة التي تُسمى بؤبؤ العين (حدقة العين) Pupil , العضلات الدائرية تضيق بؤبؤ العين و الشعاعية تُوسع بؤبؤ العين حسب كمية الضوء , ففي الظلام يتوسع بؤبؤ العين للسماح لأكبر كمية من الضوء الدخول للعين لتسهيل الرؤية , و عندما يكون الضوء ساطع يتضيق بؤبؤ العين لتكون الرؤية واضحة و ليست مشوشة. 

بعد القزحية و في مقدمة العين تكون القرنية Cornea و هي شفافة و لا تحتوى على أوعية دموية حيث أنها تأخذ ما تحتاجه من الأكسوجين مباشرة من الهواء و الغذاء عن طريق الترشيح من الخلط المائي Aqueous Humour , و هو المحلول الذي يملأ الغرفة الأمامية و الغرفة الخلفية. الغرفة الأمامية Anterior Chamber هي الفراغ الواقع بين القرنية و القزحية و الغرفية الخلفية Posterior Chamber هي الفراغ الواقع بين عدسة العين و القزحية. يملأ الخلط المائي هاتين الغرفتين و يتركهما عن طريق قناة شليم Schlemm Canal التي تقع في الزاوية بين القرنية و القزحية في الغرفة الأمامية. الخلط المائي هو المسؤول عن ضغط العين Intraocular Pressure , فإذا تجمع و لم يستطع الخروج لسبب ما يؤدي ذلك إلى إرتفاع ضغط العين و المرض المعروف بالماء الأزرق Glaucoma. 

النظام الدمعي Lacrimal Apparatus يتكون من الغدة الدمعية Lacrimal Gland التي تقع في الجزء العلوي الأمامي الخارجي لحجر العين و تصب الدموع عبر قنوات دمعية على ملتحمة العين Conjunctiva و بعدها تنتقل الدموع إلى زاوية العين الداخلية لتنتقل عبر القُنيات الدمعية Lacrimal Canaliculi إلى الكيس الدمعي Lacrimal Sac و الذي يحبس الدموع من أن تنزل دفعة واحدة لتجويف الأنف. بعدها تنتقل عن طريق القناة الأنفية الدمعية Nasolacrimal Duct لتصب في تجويف الأنف عبر فتحتها في النُقرة الأنفية السُفلى. 

العضلات التي تُحرك العين هي : 
•	العضلة المستقيمة الوحشية (الجانبية) Lateral Rectus Muscle و هي تلف العين للخارج اي النظر للجانب الخارجي (طرف العين). 
•	العضلة المستقيمة الإنسية (الداخلية) Medial Rectus Muscle و هي تلف العين إلى الداخل للنظر صوب الأنف. 
•	العضلة المستقيمة العلوية Superior Rectus Muscle و هي تلف العين للنظر للأعلى و للداخل. 
•	العضلة المستقيمة السفلية Inferior Rectus Muscle و هي تلف العين للنظر للأسفل و للداخل. 
•	العضلة المائلة العلوية Superior Oblique Muscle و هي تلف العين للنظر للأسفل و للخارج. 
•	العضلة المائلة السفلية Inferior Oblique Muscle و هي تلف العين للنظر للأعلى و للخارج. 

نستعمل أعيننا في هذه الأيام أكثر من استعمال أسلافنا لها , فنحن نقود سيارات ونواجه التلفاز ساعات طوال , ونقرأ كتبا وصحفا , ونشاهد (أفلاما). وعلي الرغم من هذا الاستخدام المكثف يبدو بصرنا قادراً على مواجهة كل هذه المتطلبات دون إجهاد مفرط.

وتصيب العين (بأجزاها المختلفة) جملة من الأمراض العضوية والوظيفية نتيجة للأستخدام المفرط لها مع التقدم الحاصل في وسائل الحياة و متطلباتها العصرية هذا بالإضافة إلى اهمالها وقلة العناية بها مما يؤدي إلى اضطراب واعتلال الوظيفة البصرية للإنسان كما في حالات قصر البصر Myopia وطول البصر Hyperopia واللابؤرية Astigmatism والماء الأبيض اوالساد Cataract والماء الأزرق Glucoma ...وأهم تلك الأمراض وأخطرها هو ما يصيب شبكية العين مما سيؤدي إلى فقدان البصر أو العمى Blindness كما في حالة تحلل الشبكية Macular degeneration أو في حالة التنكس البقعي Retinal Pigmentosa حيث ترتبط هذه الحالة المرضية عموماً بالعمر وهي تصيب عادة الاشخاص الكبار في السن ، رغم وجود شكل يافعي لها .ينشأ التنكس البقعي نتيجة تردّي الخلايا المخروطية الحساسة للضوء التي توجد في الباحة البقعية للشبكية ، والبقعة macula هي موقع الرؤية على الشبكية الاكثر حساسية بالنسبة للتفاصيل و الالوان فيكون هناك فقد تدريجي لتفاصيل الرؤية و لمجال الرؤية المركزية ومن ثم ينتهي إلى العمى الدائم.

من الممكن جداً معالجة بعض تلك الحالات المرضية خصوصاً ما يتعلق منها بكرة العين ( قصر وطول البصر واللابؤرية ) عن طريق إستخدام النظارات الطبية Eye Glasses الملائمة .... كما من الممكن إستخدام الأساليب الجراحية (التقليدية منها أو الحديثة كالليزر) في معالجة حالات أخرى قد تصيب عدسة العين كما في الساد و الماء الأزرق ... ولكن كما ذكرنا المهمة تزداد صعوبة عند إصابة الشبكية وفقدان حاسة الأبصار.. العمى وهي حالة تصيب أكثر من 35 مليون إنسان في العالم.

ولكن .... كأمل جديد لهولاء الملايين من الذين فقدوا نعمة الإبصار إضافة لعوائلهم و محبيهم ... فلقد تم تصميم و تطوير جهاز خاص ( العين الصناعية – Bionic Eye ( يساعد المكفوفين على الإبصار بصورة جزئية ، وذلك من خلال تثبيته في شبكية العين بحيث سيمثل هذا الجهاز جزء من شبكية صناعية ذكية ترتبط بالمخ والجهاز العصبي لإعادة النظر الذي فقد بسبب المرض أو الإصابة. أن هذه العين الصناعية عبارة عن رقاقة ذكية من السيليكون Microchip يصل طول هذه الرقاقة إلى 2.5ملم وسمكها أقل من قطر الشعرة وتحتوي هذه الرقاقة أو الشبكية الصناعية على ما يقرب من 35000 من الأقطاب الكهربائية الدقيقة (خلايا كهروضوئية) والتي تحول الصور القادمة من الكاميرا Camera ، الموجودة ضمن نظارات يرتديها الكفيف ، إلى نبضات كهربائية ثم تنتقل لا سلكياً إلى جهاز استقبال موجود تحت العين مباشرة ، وبدوره يغذي بها الأقطاب الكهربائية Electrodes Array ، وهذه النبضات تقوم باستثارة الخلايا السليمة المتبقية بالشبكية (على غرار زرع القوقعة لعلاج الصمم ) التي تحول هذه النبضات إلى إشارات مرئية تتم معالجتها ( (Rectified + Amplified + Filtered … ، كما يحدث أثناء عملية الرؤية الطبيعية، ثم يتم نقل هذه الإشارات إلى المخ عبر العصب البصري ، وتحتاج الرقيقة إلى الضوء المحيط لتشغيلها، نظرًا لأنها لا تحتوي على بطارية أو أسلاك. 

أن هذه الشبكية الصناعية Artificial Retina ستقوم محل المستقبلات الضوئية المصابة ( Rod and Cones ) بالشبكية وهي المسئولة عن عملية الإبصار؛ حيث تقوم هذه المستقبلات بتحويل الضوء إلى إشارات كهربائية داخل الشبكية التي يستقبلها المخ عن طريق العصب البصريOptic Nerve حيث يتم ترجمتها إلى الصور والأشكال ليتم تمييزها عبر الرؤية الطبيعية. 

تقوم فكرة عملية زرع الشبكية الصناعية على وضع رقيقة السيليكون في الجزء الجانبي من الشبكية بواسطة الجراحة الميكروسكوبية حيث تبدأ بعمل ثلاث فتحات صغيرة في الجزء الأبيض من العين، وهي فتحات لا تزيد في قطرها عن قطر الإبرة ، ويتم شفط السائل المائي عن طريق هذه الفتحات ويحل محله محلول ملحي. 

ثم يتم عمل فتحة مثل رأس الدبوس في الشبكية ، وعن طريقها يتم حقن سائل خاص لكي يرفع قليلاً جزءاً من الغشاء بعيدًا عن مؤخرة العين مما يؤدي إلى عمل جيب صغير في الفراغ أسفل الشبكية، والذي يتم فيه زرع الشبكية الصناعية ، وبعد هذا يتم إعادة الشبكية لوضعها الطبيعي عن طريق حقن هواء داخل الشبكية كي تغطي تمامًا الشريحة ، وفي خلال يوم أو يومين يتم امتصاص فقاعات الهواء عن طريق السائل المائي للعين. 

أن مثل هذا النوع من الإبصار الصناعي (الإلكتروني) سوف يختلف بعض الشئ عن الإبصار الحقيقي ، فلن يستطيع هؤلاء الذين فقدوا حاسة الإبصار أن يبصروا مثل نظرائهم الأصحاء بشكل كامل ، بل سيكون هذا أشبه برؤية أجسام سوداء على خلفية بيضاء مما سيصعب عليهم تمييز بعض التفاصيل الدقيقة .... ولكنها على الأقل ستوفر لهم القدرة على رؤية الضوء والحركات وتشكل خطوة أولى سوف تليها خطوات كثيرة مستقبلية بهدف الوصول إلى وسيلة تساعد هؤلاء الأشخاص على الرؤية بشكل طبيعي من جديد ....

فتبارك الله أحسن الخالقين، وسبحان الذي خلق فسوى وقدر فهدى، وصدق الله تعالى: (وَمَآ أُوتِيتُم مِّنَ الْعِلْمِ إِلا قَلِيلاً).

أعزائي .... عذراً على الأطالة و الأسهاب في الموضوع ..... في الرابط التالي محاضرة بنظام الـ Power Point تتضمن ملاحضات و مرتسمات أكثر تفصيلاً و توضيحاً حول موضوع – الشبكية الصناعيةArtificial Bionic Ear ...

http://www.fileupyours.com/files/30328/Artificial Eye.ppt 

أنتظر ملاحظاتكم و أرائكم حول هذا الموضوع .... والسلام عليكم

م. حـــســـــــــــــنـيـن العــراقـــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## ريمون عدلي (2 يوليو 2007)

شكرالك علي هذه المعلومات القيمه اخي العزيز 
العلم تطور تطوير عالي جدا 
البصر من اهم الاشياء الذي يستغني عنها الاسنان 
شكرا للعلم
وشكرا لك اخي علي مجهودك الجبار لتعريفنا علي هذه المعلومه
شكرا


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (3 يوليو 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا موضوع اكثر من رائع.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (3 يوليو 2007)

تسلم يا مبدع فعلا موضوع مميز .

وفقك الله .


البغدادي


----------



## mtc.eng (4 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز وسلمت يداك على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ghost_adel (5 يوليو 2007)

_جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا الموضوع الجميل والشرح الوافى_


----------



## المهندس جلال (6 يوليو 2007)

لك جزيل الشكر ... أود أن أسأل عن اليد الصناعية و علاقتها بالخلائط الحافظة للذاكرة


----------



## هيام محمد (14 يوليو 2007)

شكررررررررررررررررا


----------



## manchester_22 (18 يوليو 2007)

موضوع ممتااااااااااز بس عايز تطوير 
شكرااااااااااااا علي المجهود المبذول


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (20 يوليو 2007)

الأخ العزيز manchester_22

اهلاً و سهلاً بك في ملتقى الهندسة الطبية ... ارجو أن تشكل مشاركتك إضافة جديدة لملتقانا المتميز ...

اشكرك جداً على الإطراء والمرور بالموضوع .... واطلب منك إضافة معلوماتك وملاحظاتك المفيدة حول موضوع العين الصناعية .... مما سيقدم القدر الأكبر من الفائدة المرجوة لكل المهتمين بهذا الأختصاص الراقي ... أنتظر مساهماتك الفاعلة إن شاء الله .... وبالتوفيق

م. حـــســــــــــــــــــــــنـيـن العـــــــــــــــراقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## manchester_22 (21 يوليو 2007)

الاخ العزيز حسنين
موضوع العين الصناعيه....ماهي تكلفه الجهاز لو كان ذلك هوه مشروع تخرجي ؟؟
وكما علمت منك ان المكفوف يري الاشياء خلفيه بيضاء والاشياء المراد رؤيتها سوداء .....كنا نود تطوير الجهاز لرؤيه الاجسام ملونه ...ماهي احتمالات نجاح تلك الفكره ؟؟
وشكرا جزيلا.......


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 يوليو 2007)

الاخ مانجستر 22

تحية طيبة .

ان تطوير النظام بأسلوب علمي وعملي جديد لم يكون مطروح سابقا هو براءة اختراع .

هذا معناه انشاء اتجاه علمي جديد يبشر البشرية بتفوق علمي على صعيد العالم .

البغدادي .


----------



## dalia gamal (27 يوليو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
د


----------



## dalia gamal (27 يوليو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور جدا ونريد المزيد


----------



## dalia gamal (27 يوليو 2007)

اريد المساعد لو حد عنده معلومات عن artificial kidney


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (27 يوليو 2007)

عزيزتي داليا .... الرابط التالي موضوع عن ... الكلية الصناعية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=48240

ننتظر مساهماتك في هذا الملتقى إن شاء الله .... وبالتوفيق


----------



## على مصطفى جابر (6 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات الجيده


----------



## على مصطفى جابر (6 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ العزيز مهندسين حسنين أنا حاولت فتح الملف الخاص بالعين الصناعيه وبجهاز الغسيل الكلوى ولكن لم استطع فهل هناك رابطه أخرى يمكن من خلالها انزال هذه الملفات


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (6 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ العزيز ... علي مصطفى جابر

أشكرك جداً على مروركم اللطيف وأعتذر جداً على المشكلة الحاصلة في تحميل الملفات .... عزيزي ... هناك مشكلة في الموقع الذي توجد عليه الملفات المطلوبة .... ولقد أعلمت المسؤولين عن هذا الموقع بهذة المشكلة ووعدوني خيراً بحلها بأسرع وقت ... وبعكس ذلك سأقوم بتحميلها مباشرة على هذا الملتقى (بالرغم من حجموها الكبيرة) أو إنزالها تحت موقع أخر ... إن شاء الله ... 

م. حـســـــــــــــــــــنـيــن العـــــــــراقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## Aly Hamdy Hassan (6 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على التقرير والأيضاح الرائع للعين 
تسلم عيونك


----------



## bisa (11 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## القائد العام (17 أغسطس 2007)

good work >>>>>>>>thank 4 u


----------



## م. محمد الشهري (18 أغسطس 2007)

نُـــــــــــــــــــــــظر


----------



## biomedical23 (27 أغسطس 2007)

Thank you Mr. Hasanen
This subject was the same as my B.Sc.Thesis
I work on the MARC system that is used in the Artificial Retina
and MARC means Multiple Unit Artificial Retina Chip Set System


Biomedical23
Aachen-Germany


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (27 أغسطس 2007)

Dear Biomedical 23

Thanks alot for your positive response ...... Hoping to see your active particiaptions per this forum ..... keep in touch ...... good luck and 
best regards

Hassanain Al-Iraqi


----------



## شبارجل (27 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ الفاضل 

حسنين علي موسى

شكرا جزيلا لك على المعلومات القيمة التى فرغت من وقتك لكتابتها لنا

اسأل الله ان يبارك فيك وفي جهدك

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسه سلمى (10 سبتمبر 2007)

موضوع كتير حلو والف شكر


----------



## م التحبو (18 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا اخوى


----------



## mansour2000 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

this is good job


----------



## tigersking007 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور يابشمهندس حسنين وبارك الله فيك


----------



## kingfuture (24 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكورين جميعا وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس بلكس (16 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حفيد اديسون (16 يوليو 2008)

يعطيك العافيـــة على هذا الموضوع الرائــع ....

بصراحــة ..مايعجبني في مواضيعك هو الشرح الكافي والوافي ..بحيث لا يكون هناك مجال للجهل بأي جزء من 
جزئيات الموضوع ....

شكرا جزيلا لك ..


----------



## المهندس بلكس (18 يوليو 2008)

حسنين علي موسى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> إن البصر هو احد أنعم الله الكبرى على الإنسان والتي تتجلى فيها عظمة الخالق وقدرته ، والعين هى النافذة التى نرى العالم من خلالها، والتي تغنى بجمالها الشعراء والرسامون والمطربون وأبدعوا في وصفها ... و يتفق معظم الناس على أن الإبصار هو الحاسة الأهم من بين الحواس الخمس ....
> تُعَدّ العين بحق من أعجب الأعضاء وأدقها في جسم الإنسان وجميع الكائنات الحية .....
> ...


مشكور جدا اخي
لكن الرابط لايعمل


----------



## المهندسه الصغيره (14 أكتوبر 2008)

مرحباااااااا جميعا
الموضوع كتير حلو وعجبني بس الرابط مارضي يفتح معي
رجاء ساااااااااااااااااااااااادوني اخواني الاعزاء


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (15 أكتوبر 2008)

عزيزتي المهندسة الصغيرة ... أشكرك جداً على المرور الطيب ... واعتذر جداً عن خلل الرابط القديم ... شوفي الرابط التالي وستجدين فيه ما يفيدك وينفعك حول الموضوع ... وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله

http://www.fileupyours.com/view/165518/Artificial Eye.pps

م. حــســــــــــــــــــنـيـن العــــــــراقــــــــــــــــي


----------



## ابوعلوه (15 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور استاذي علي شرحك الوافي للموضوع لكن هنالك مشكلة في الرابط حالت دون معرفة مخططات ومراسيم الموضوع الرجاء مدنا برابط اخر حتي تكثر الفائدة


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (15 أكتوبر 2008)

عزيزي أبو علوة ... اشكرك جداً على مرورك الكريم وكلماتك الرائعة ... تفحصت الرابط الجديد ... وهو يعمل بصورة ممتازة .... حاول مرة ثانية مع الرابط القادم ... وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله

http://www.fileupyours.com/view/1655...cial Eye.pps

م. حـســــــــــــــــــــنـيـن العـــــراقـــــــــــــــــي


----------



## ليدي لين (17 أكتوبر 2008)

يعني وفيت وكفيت جزاك الله كل خير هذه اهم المعلومات التي يجب معرفتها


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (21 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر وانا مهتمة بمواضيع الصناعية


----------



## محمد زيدان القيسي (28 أكتوبر 2008)

جهد رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## منار يازجي (29 أكتوبر 2008)

سلمت يداك على الموضوع


----------



## م_اسلام (30 أكتوبر 2008)

لو سمحت الرابط مش شغال ياريت تشوفه ضروري علشان الموضوع مهم جدا ليا 
أخوك اسلام


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (30 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ العزيز ... م_اسلام ... شوف الرابط التالي ...

http://www.fileupyours.com/view/165518/Artificial Eye.pps

وإن شاء الله ... ستجد فيه مايفيدك من معلومات ... وبالتوفيق

م. حــســــــــــــنـيـن العـــــــراقـــــــــــــــــي


----------



## شهاب احمد مجيد (30 أكتوبر 2008)

thanke you very much to this effort and we need more


----------



## moro567 (13 فبراير 2009)

الاخ حسنين شكرا جزيلا علي مجهودك الرائع وعلي هذا الموضوع العظيم جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## therarocky (4 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل وتسلم يديك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## therarocky (4 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووور على هذه المعلومات القيمة 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (19 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (8 ديسمبر 2009)

رائع جدا و مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع 
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (24 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيك


----------

